# Verrouillage d'un fichier sur clé USB



## Guni (24 Octobre 2008)

:love:
Bonjour,
une question pour le boulot!
est-il possible de bloquer un seul fichier sur une clé USB tout en laissant l'utilisation de la mémoire restante libre d'utilisation. et si oui, comment?

merci


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Octobre 2008)

Oui. Créer une image disque : >Applications >Utilitaires >Utilitaire de disque >Nouvelle image >Chiffrement AES 128..

Mais je te renvoie là : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/dossier-protege-via-chown-et-chmod-227485.html

http://macalecole.free.fr/MACOSX/Tutoriaux/MACOSX4/CreerImageDisque.html

A+


----------



## Guni (27 Octobre 2008)

un grand merci à toi Pierre-Auvergne.

Je vais tester tout cela et si j'ai un soucis je reviens vers toi!
:love:

à+


----------



## r e m y (27 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que bloquer signifie pour toi "empêcher sa suppression" ?


----------

